
Ask HN: Do podcast ads depend on my IP address? - evanb
I&#x27;ve noticed some particularly well-targeted ads for some relatively local services in podcasts I listen to.<p>I&#x27;ve also had podcasts that go to commercial break, only to come right back to the program without actually advertising anything.  That&#x27;d be a weird editorial choice, if there&#x27;s no actual ads.  I assume they just didn&#x27;t sell the spot for whatever audience segment I fall into?<p>I don&#x27;t consume podcasts through any app where I log in to anything, so it seems like it would be hard to build a reliable profile on me based on anything except things servers get when requests for the files are made.<p>So?  Could it be that the podcasts I listen to serve episodes that differ from listener to listener?
======
Wowfunhappy
Yes, many podcasts today do some type of dynamic ad insertion based on
whatever data they can glean about you, such as your IP address.

------
dan-robertson
If you download a BBC podcast from an American IP it will probably contain
ads. If you download from a British up it won’t.

